# M681-1.... a classic



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

A former police captain's duty piece that his armorer took great care of. It was ANIB condition when I got it, evidence of it only having been shot for qualifications. I much prefer this flavor to the 686 and 586 versions.

--Bob


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

That is one fine looking piece. You just can't beat a Smith.


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice, congrats on your new Smith!


----------



## parisite (Feb 23, 2010)

Great 681

Where's the original stocks? They look better for Sunday pictures.:mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice S&W.

You can't go wrong with S&W, I just bought a 66-4 last week.

:smt1099


----------

